
Can you scan the internet in 5 minutes? This GitHub project claims that - bitbook
https://bitbook.io/port-scan-the-entire-internet-in-5-minutes/
======
minxomat
This is one of the worst blog posts I've ever seen. I was going to put a list
of important resources about zMap and masscan here, that constitutes required
reading (/watching) before using any of these tools. But the blatant ignorance
in this post makes it clear that it isn't worth the effort.

Not coordinating with your ISP and hoster before running a scan? Scanning in a
virtual network? ...

It's things like this that hurt real scanning work by serious researchers. All
this does is help alienate the involved parties. Nice that masscan includes a
link to the project page when the scanner requests headers. If I were Robert,
I wouldn't do this to myself.

